# Radiofrequency nerve ablation for the knee and hip in Bangkok?



## RonKS (3 mo ago)

I have osteoarthritis in both my knee and hip. I am told I need knee and hip replacements. However, I do not have the circumstances for recovery, therefore I need an alternative. There is a procedure called *Radiofrequency nerve ablation* in which the nerves that transmit the pain are temporarily severed or deadened so the joint will still function without the pain. The nerve usually reconnects within 6 months to 1 year +. I had this procedure done twice here in the Philippines on my cervical spine, but there is no procedure for the hip or knee done in the Philippines. I am told that Thailand has a very professionally advanced medical service so I hope someone in this forum can tell me if the procedure is available in Bangkok? I am an American but have been an expat for 10 years and have no intention of returning to the US. Thanks ahead for your assistance in this important matter.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Bumrungrad Hospital in Bangkok appears to offer that treatment but they can be more expensive than some people are willing to pay.




__





Radiofrequency Ablation for Pain Relief | Bumrungrad


Radiofrequency ablation for pain relief is a process for reducing inflammation of the facet joints of the spine and alleviating pain at the neck and back



www.bumrungrad.com


----------

